
Iran Deal: EU to shield EU companies from re-imposed US sanctions - Filligree
https://eeas.europa.eu/headquarters/headquarters-homepage/49155/iran-deal-eu-shield-eu-companies-re-imposed-us-sanctions_en
======
Filligree
The money quote is in the second paragraph.

"In addition to shielding EU companies, the Blocking Statute forbids EU
persons from complying with the US sanctions, unless exceptionally authorised
to do so by the European Commission."

This, it would seem, will put many companies in a catch-22. They can comply
with the sanctions -- and be in violation of EU law. Or they can ignore the
sanctions -- and risk court action in the US, up to and including arrest.

The statute builds on a previous resolution re. the Cuba sanctions, which
didn't have catastrophic consequences -- but this one is significantly
broader. We will see, I suppose, how much the escape clause gets used. Either
way this exemplifies a continuing worsening of US-EU relations.

~~~
Tomte
Unfortunately it is pretty clear that the EU Commission will lose this.

Daimler, for example, has already stopped all activities in Iran.

It's a shame, really. I wish our governments would put real pressure on
companies to resist America.

